# Newest Member of the family



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Just thought you all might like to meet the new baby  . This is Samson, he is a frosted white miniature donkey. We just got to bring him home last Friday. We were waiting for him to be weaned and gelded. So he is now four and half months old, and is just the cutest little guy!
My Dad bought him as a surprise for the family back in Febuary at the Equine Affaire horse show in Pomona CA. My Mom and myself saw this little guy at the show and fell in love, and we told my Dad all about him. So later that evening while we were seated in the stands waiting for the extreme Cowboy Race(very cool obstacle course for horses) to start (you have to get there at least an hour before it starts in order to get a good seat) my Dad announced he forgot his glasses and had to go back to the car to get them. He was gone a long time but we didn't think anything about it because we had friends there and figured he got talking. Later that evening back in our hotel room we found out what took him so long he went back to buy the baby donkey!!!

Me and Samson.


















My younger brother and sister with Samson.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww...he's ADORABLE!! I love his fuzziness too  

He certainly looks as though he'll have lots of love from each of you :hug:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

he is so cute~~!! congrats


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Love his color and fluffy fur. He is adorable! We are getting a mini donkey for the grandkids on Saturday. She's a year old. They are sooooo cute!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! He is soooo cute and fluffy!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awwww...how could you resist that face! So cute! Congrats!


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Adorable!  And your dad is awesome for doing that.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

He is so wonderful! :drool: You are a very lucky person. I want to buy a mini donkey sooo bad! Maybe someday...... :drool:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

He's so cute!!


----------

